# Dimensioned revolver schematic



## MichaelJRing (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for a dimensioned revolver schematic. The revolver make isn't important. I just wanted to see the changes that occur from the cylinder to the end of the barrel.

Thanks. Mike.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I would imagine those are closely guarded by the manufacturers.


----------



## MichaelJRing (Oct 14, 2014)

It doesn't need to be a production or even a real gun. I'm interested in say the general dimension of a cylinder to a .357 case. The dimensions of entrance and exit of the forcing cone. Say the typical angle and length of the forcing cone. Nothing proprietary. I'd like to know the changes a bullet experiences as it travels from case to the exit of the barrel.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not contact Ruger's or S&W's engineering department, and just ask for a drawing or a partial drawing?
That ought to do it.


----------

